# Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern



## Freibiergesicht (6. März 2004)

Ich Gratulier mal allen die heute die Prüfung in Bayern bestanden haben!!!
War ja auch einfach 

Und ein dickes Petri Heil wünsche!!!


----------



## Fliegenfisch (6. März 2004)

*Da schließ ich mich mal an*

Servus @ll

Da schließ ich mich mal an. Auch mein Sohn  13 Jahre alt hat seite heute den Freibrief. 
Ich muss dazusagen bei dem Lehrer :q :q :q  ( War Ausbilder bei uns in Fischkunde ) :g 

Bei uns haben soviel ich weiss von 11 Prüflingen 10 mit Sicherheit bestanden :m :m :m :m :m 

Ich wünsch allen neuen immer eine Kiste voll mit dicken Fischen!!!!

Gruß

Fliegenfisch


----------



## Ronen (7. März 2004)

oh wie ich mich erinnere.... vor knapp nem Jahr hab ichs auch hinter mich gebracht 


Gratuliere all den Bestandenen...und Viel Glück den durchgefallenen...sowie ein lebenslanges PETRI


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (7. März 2004)

Ich drücke auch mal allen Neuanglern die Daumen, dass ihre erste Angelsaison erfolgreich beginnt. Ich selbst hab ja auch erst seit April 03 den Schein .

Ach ja .. ist mein erstes Posting hier im Forum  ... es werden mit Sicherheit weitere folgen.

grüße aus Thüringen,

demo


----------



## Hummer (7. März 2004)

Na dann Herzlich Willkommen, demo! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## J_hallo (8. März 2004)

Hi,
meine Frau gehört seit gestern auch zu der wissenden Gilde.
Meinen Glückwunsch allen erfolgreichen Prüflingen 2004.

Leicht ist relativ zu sehen. Das Schwere daran war die Vorbereitungszeit. Nicht zu wissen, welche Fragen diesmal dran sein werden. Da sollte kein Thema unbeachtet bleiben. Und genau dies macht die Sache schwer. 

Petri Heil J_hallo


----------



## Nick_A (8. März 2004)

Meinen Glückwunsch und ein herzlich "Willkommen im Club" an alle "Neuangler" !!! :m

Ist ja mal was Neues, dass die PRüfung in Bayern "einfach" war...bei mir war sie es nicht so ganz (Durchfallerquote von ca. 22%)...ich hab´s aber mit 3 Fehlern bestanden  

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## AngelChris (9. März 2004)

also ich denke mal, in bayern ist die prüfung um ein vielfaches schwerer als in niedersachsen. bei uns waren nach nichtmla der hälfte der zeit 90%fertig. dann mussten wir halt ne weile draußen warten, aber es haben ALLE bestanden.#v wenn man vorher schon viele angelzeitschriften gelesen hat, dann ist es ganz einfach :m 

und auch von mir
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den bestandenen prüfungen!!!#4


----------



## noroc (29. März 2004)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

habe auch mein Prüfung an diesem Tag gemacht, in Bayern.

Kann mir jemand sagen wann denn nun das Ergebnis kommt.
Warte jeden Tag drauf.
Hat's einer von euch schon für dieses Jahr?

cu

Stefan


----------



## robertb (29. März 2004)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

In Bayern werden die Prüfungen alphabetisch nach Familenname rausgeschickt. Ich hatte meine Ende März da Buchstabe B, mein Freund mit G hatte sie ne Woche später. Wenn du Pech hast und sie bei der Maschinenprüfung ausgesondert (per Hand nachkontrolliert) wurde, kanns bis zu 8 Wochen dauern  :c 
Letzeres ist aber relativ selten.


----------



## nasengnuf (29. März 2004)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Auch von mir  "Glückwünsch" !!!
Schwer oder nicht schwer, daß ist nach bestandener Prüfung egal.
Viel Erfolg beim ersten "freien" fischen.
 #:


----------



## Dorschjäger (29. März 2004)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Auch von mir den Glückwunsch an alle die  Fischereiprüfung in Bayern bestanden haben.

Mich würden die gestellten Fragen interessieren.
Kann diese jemand von euch bitte hier einstellen.
Wäre sehr nett.

Danke im voraus.
Dorschjäger


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. März 2004)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

ich schließe mich an und gratuliere allen, welche die Prüfung bestanden haben. 
Schaut mal unter www.fischerpruefung.de nach, da könnt Ihr die Lösung für die diesjährige Prüfung anschauen.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## noroc (29. März 2004)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

die Fragen kann ich zwar nicht hier rein kopieren aber den passenden Link kann ich dir geben:

http://www.stmlf.bayern.de/lfi/fischerpruef/fpr_Tab04.pdf

mit Lösungen

Gruss aus Lohr

Stefan


----------



## noroc (29. März 2004)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

p.s.

für alle die viele Infos wollen:

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/06103/


----------



## bine (30. März 2004)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Auch meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Bayern!!!!
Hoffentlich führen die in Österreich auch schon bald so eine Prüfung wie in Bayern ein. Im Salzburgerischen darf nämlich wirklich jeder Fischen  -  und die Prüfung, die nun kommen soll, bzw. die´s in OÖ schon gibt, naja!! schwer ist sie ja nicht gerade!!


----------



## Somkejumper (6. März 2010)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*



noroc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch mein Prüfung an diesem Tag gemacht, in Bayern.
> 
> ...



Erstmal allen die mir mir heute die Prüfung bestanden haben: |schild-g.

Allen anderen, Kopf hoch, es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Ihr packt das bei der Nachprüfung.

@ Stefan: Laut LfL dauert es bis nach Ostern. Kann es auch nicht mehr erwarten.

Und die Prüfung war wirklich leicht. Hab mit ein paar Freunden geredet und einer meinte nur: Mach mal die Prüfung von´95.
Hab mir das Ding mal angesehen und es war Bahnhof. Da können wir uns wirklich nicht beschweren.

Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## angelverrückter96 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@Somkejumper der trööt ist von 2004...


----------



## Somkejumper (6. März 2010)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

jo^^ das stimmt


----------



## FST (6. März 2011)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hier sind die ergebnisse der fischerprüfung bayern 2011

http://www.fischerpruefung.net/?n=92


----------



## FST (6. März 2011)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich habe die lösugnen zur fischerprüfung bayern 2011 auf dieser website gefunden
http://www.fischerpruefung.net/?n=92


----------



## Fischhalter (6. März 2011)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3255130&postcount=496


----------



## manu_oO (7. März 2011)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hei ich hätte ne frage mein freund hat auch die prüfung gemacht aber leider nicht bestanden wo ist die nachprüfung er wohnt in dillingen und hat in lauingen beim hern zech die vorbereitung gemacht bitte helfen sie uns weiter


----------



## Franz_16 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*



manu_oO schrieb:


> hei ich hätte ne frage mein freund hat auch die prüfung gemacht aber leider nicht bestanden wo ist die nachprüfung er wohnt in dillingen und hat in lauingen beim hern zech die vorbereitung gemacht bitte helfen sie uns weiter



Hallo,
Informationen zur Fischerprüfung in Bayern findest du unter:
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/

Ich zitiere:


> Wiederholungsprüfung
> 
> Personen, die ordnungsgemäß zur Hauptprüfung angemeldet waren (Anmeldung und fristgerechte Einzahlung) aber nicht zur Prüfung erscheinen konnten oder diese nicht bestanden haben, können an einer Wiederholungsprüfung teilnehmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## raini08 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Heutige Fischerprüfung Bayern*

An alle die ihre FISCHERPRÜFUNG gestern / heute bestanden haben meine glückwünsche und immer reichlich fisch an der LEINE . bis bald euer raini 08:vik::m|wavey:


----------

